# Router and bit for planing



## lttoler (Feb 20, 2013)

I am fairly new to routing and have been using an old Craftsman router so far. The Craftsman has been giving some issues due to its wear and age so I am in the market for a new router. The main purpose I will be using it for is planing lumber with my sled. I have been interested mainly in the Porter Cable 690 and 892. A few have directed me toward the Magnate Surface cleaning bits for this job but they come in a few different sizes. 

As of right now I am mainly working with oak stock around 4" wide. Can anyone give advice on which router of the 2 and which bit and size would be best for this job?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thank you for your first post.
Here is what was said on the router forum
http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/26556-bottom-cleaning-bit-safe-use.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

More power is better. If you plan on doing a lot of planing you should start thinking about a thickness planer. In the long run it will be cheaper to operate.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Selwyn Senior (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the group.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, N/A.

If you plan to use the large Magnate 2707, a 3 hp router would be advised. 
I use a bowl bit for planing end grain or easily chipped wood like curly maple. Otherwise, a planer is your best bet.


----------



## lttoler (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the replies and welcomes! I was actually planing on using the Magnate 2704 1.25 bit and getting the 2.25 Porter Cable 892 unless anyone steered me in a better direction. The Craftsman router was working okay for planing but the depth control was starting to bind up with each use and I was using a 1/2 dovetail bit which I'm sure is not the most efficient.

I definitely plan on getting a planer but I'm wanting to ease my way toward that direction.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

890 is too top heavy for extraordinary long shallow run cutting.
690 would be better. & better yet: A hand plane and then the planer or thickness sander.


----------



## lttoler (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the input. At the moment I don't think a hand plane is in the cards. Should the 690 be able to handle the 1.25 surfacing bit? I forgot to mention but the stock I'm dealing with will be no longer than 5' in length. I plan to get more equipment as my work progresses.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Ittoler.

Welcomne to the forum. PC690 is my favourite. I use a 0.75 inches bit.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a Bosch 1617 fan myself. Nice power, great accessories. But if you're going to do much of what you described, I'd suggest you get something in the 3 hp range. You can use it in your table when you get around to it. Everyone here who has a Triton raves about it, that's what I'd look at given what you're doing. And you will be able to use a larger, better bit as well.


----------



## lttoler (Feb 20, 2013)

It is a little out of my intended budget but I'm interested in the Triton. Would I have an issue with this router being "top heavy" as well?

I hope to have a planer in a few months and move this to stay on the table.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I use this bit for planing and making cheek cutson tenons.

http://www.cpofreud.com/freud-16-108-1-1-4-in--x-1-2-in--mortising-router-bit/feun16-108,default,pd.html?ref=googaw&kw={keyword}&gclid=&keyword=freud+16-108

in a bosch 1617


Jim


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

If you use a planing sled with the router bolted to it, you will have no concerns about it being top heavy. 
Almost any of the routers mentioned will do the job you are contemplating. 
I'd go big though, as it will also make a good table router. Then get smaller for the delicate hand held jobs. Although, for a long long time, I only used a Freud F2000 for everything. Not a small router.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a Bosch 1617. What is the largest planing bit that forum members would recommend? I don't plan on doing a lot of planing but would like to have the best router/bit match so that I don't have to worry if I have a bigger job at some point. Unfortunately, a planer is not on the horizon for the near future. Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My biggest bottom cleaning bit, which is the biggest that I've come across is 1 3/4", similar to this one.

1 PC 1 2 SH 1 3 4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router BIT | eBay


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

harrysin said:


> My biggest bottom cleaning bit, which is the biggest that I've come across is 1 3/4", similar to this one.
> 
> 1 PC 1 2 SH 1 3 4" Diameter Bottom Cleaning Router BIT | eBay


Is a Bosch 1617 powerful enough for this bit?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There would be no problem with power but I personally would never consider a fixed base router for planing, mind you, having said that, I would never consider a fixed base router end of story! If you do use the 1617 with that size bit do reduce the speed.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

harrysin said:


> There would be no problem with power but I personally would never consider a fixed base router for planing, mind you, having said that, I would never consider a fixed base router end of story! If you do use the 1617 with that size bit do reduce the speed.


Thanks Harry. I have the 1617 evspk, so will be using the plunge base, not the fixed base. I am also building a router table that will use the plunge base, with adjustment by a car jack.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I really can't see that you will have any problems Hank, obviously only take shallow cuts, not more than about 1/8" at a time. Now that we're friends, how about completing your profile, you really will find it to your advantage over time. Some photos of you're router and jig at work will be nice. Shalom.


----------

